# My Love (Hailie)



## Lost_DriFter (Jan 29, 2006)

may not be much but i love her...:idhitit: :fluffy: 
















































its not manual yet but its almost there jus waiting for my clutch to come in


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nice pignose


----------



## oliverr87 (Sep 23, 2005)

aw, hailie looks sad...give her some attention! =D


----------



## jobeken (Oct 3, 2005)

Me thinks that car will look really nice with some tlc


----------



## Pac (Feb 20, 2006)

the SX's are pretty good cars... with a little bit of work...its gonna look great...


----------

